# Ski Touring Near Avon / Beaver Creek



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

THere is meadow mountain ( easy) stone creek, June ck, beaver creek ( trail) and more a little further out. plenty of good tours and lots of great sidecountry!


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Talk to the folks at Alpine Quest in Edwards. They've got an ad at the top of the page.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Doug, do you mean June creek in Edwards? Is there enough snow to ski up there?

Meadow Mountain is a good place to dick around, but if it is deep, you might have to skin down some sections because it isn't very steep.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

The answer is kinda NO. There is not much roadside action around these parts. The only decent steep turns not connected to a ski hill is Slide Park. Quite a hike outta East Lake Creek...but very nice.

I'd goto vail pass and ski the Uneva Peak area.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

with as much snow as we have had june creek is not that bad, better with a wife and a dog, but if you go up the rowad a ways and make your way onto the ridge its about 40-50 good turns, then about 15 minutes back out to wildridge. I just happened on it by chance, it was pretty fun. I would not suggest it if we get some sun.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

LiquidChaos- Can you explain which ridge is a good ski line. Did you go as far as the Hunting Camp area as the road does the 2 major switchbacks? I live in Wildridge and would love to know. Bike all over that area, but with all the sagebrush it takes a bunch of snow (like this year) to fill in the sideslopes.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

I went past the hunting camps past the switchbacks and then went a little right ( east) into some of the trees that dropped me into the hunting camp area, it was cool, but nothing amazing, I never really thought about skiing that area but i may go back someday.


----------

